# Trouble with customers ?!



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi I 'm going crazy with customers with the economy, I try to stay reasonable but what's reasonable. I want to give a gas station owner a quote for running some gas lines, mostly 2" about 60 ft. It goes through the store part of the station then up to the roof to tie in two roof top units. I'm telling the guy 6k and he is looking at me like i'm nuts. is it me ?? Please offer any suggestions , I don't want to loose the gig.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If that is what it is going to take then be willing to walk away. Your not a discount plumber are you? Don't think your creditors are going to let you slide a month or two so you can have temporarily reduced overhead, so why budge on the price? 

On the other hand maybe some reading on closing a sale might help. It could be the presentation.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

bobtheplummer said:


> Hi I 'm going crazy with customers with the economy, I try to stay reasonable but what's reasonable. I want to give a gas station owner a quote for running some gas lines, mostly 2" about 60 ft. It goes through the store part of the station then up to the roof to tie in two roof top units. I'm telling the guy 6k and he is looking at me like i'm nuts. is it me ?? Please offer any suggestions , I don't want to loose the gig.


Its a two way road. I always stick to my guns. My price is always my lowest. Is he an indian? They like to barter. 

Yeah , u have to develop a habit of standing or backing off. Its easier to stand at what price u want because you have already did the numbers and know that it will work . If you back off it will inly be more complicated. Backing off puts you on someone elses plan. Let him find someone else if he wants . I used to let that stuff bother me. I just spit the # out and wait for the decision. Besides, theres always another job calling while im bidding one. Im sure its the same with you also. May not be as big, but it is something.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder if you have actually based your rate on a specific budget.

If you had, I think you would have your financial need so clear in your mind that you would know your price is right without asking.

What does a gas station attendant know about the cost of running a plumbing business anyway? If you say it takes $6K to do the job right then that is what it is. Period.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I wonder if you have actually based your rate on a specific budget.
> 
> If you had, I think you would have your financial need so clear in your mind that you would know your price is right without asking.
> 
> What does a gas station attendant know about the cost of running a plumbing business anyway? If you say it takes $6K to do the job right then that is what it is. Period.


Very well said. Besides , he probably has cold coffee and dirty restrooms.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justin said:


> Very well said. Besides , he probably has cold coffee and dirty restrooms.


And no slurpee machines

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

justin said:


> Very well said. Besides , he probably has cold coffee and dirty restrooms.


When one makes up a price based on costs: 
Cost being -- material, tax, consumables, rentals, sub contracting 
[You don't have O/H on a sub] labor, burden, overhead, miscellanous.
Now all you have to is add profit assume a total cost of 4800.00 in this case so there is room to fudge.

Lets see you can go for 25% sell price would be 6400.00
Or you could go for 20% $6000.00
Or 15% $5647.00
Or 10% $5333.00
Or 5% $5052.00
Or 1% $4848.00
Moral cost is the key ... you can only take less profit to make a cut.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Prolly should post an intro, Bob...before the HH radar starts beeping 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Prolly should post an intro, Bob...before the HH radar starts beeping
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


WHAT? NO INTRO?

Tsk tsk Bob....


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

justin said:


> Is he an indian? They like to barter.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bobtheplummer said:


> Hi I 'm going crazy with customers with the economy, I try to stay reasonable but what's reasonable. I want to give a gas station owner a quote for running some gas lines, mostly 2" about 60 ft. It goes through the store part of the station then up to the roof to tie in two roof top units. I'm telling the guy 6k and he is looking at me like i'm nuts. is it me ?? Please offer any suggestions , I don't want to loose the gig.


 Hey Bob... our mistakes, we didn't go down hard on you as we would. How about posting a required intro..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bob's intro moved to its own thread in the Introduction Section.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Not that it matters bob, but what was his nationality.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> Not that it matters bob, but what was his nationality.


It doesn't matter. Let's not go there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Bob's intro moved to its own thread in the Introduction Section.


 My bad.. read his 'yelling' intro... welcome ,Bob


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I probally would consider how to reduce price if payment was made a certain way not a lot but i would give up a couple bucks if paid a certain way it doesn't really cost but could save you and potentially make more profit .however
what gets me really crazy is or would be the look on his face if some one started " haggling " with him before they filled up with gas. I often get jealous of some businesses that are paid in full at time of Sale. 7-11 deli restaurants ect ect but the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.i once no BS had A dr say I wish I made as much money as you .is he that stupid no but that ignorant


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

There's not enough info to get specific with the analyzing of your bid. However, $100 bucks a foot for two inch gas pipe seems like a pretty fair deal to me. What kind of pipe are you installing? Would you be doing it now? In the snow?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Piper34 said:


> i once no BS had A dr say I wish I made as much money as you .is he that stupid no but that ignorant


I've heard that a few times from doctors. I make it a point to as there is a difference in what is billed vs. what is taken home. That applies to doctors too.


----------

